# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم JTAG-PRO aka GPGJTAG تحديثات :  Gpgjtag v2.14

## mohamed73

*GPGJtag V2.14 Added More Coolpad & Pantech Next Update On The Way*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] * 
BR, 
BEHBOODI*

----------

